# Nice sledding this past weekend



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Didn't think to take any pictures but made a nice look from West of Wellston, to M55&37, to Caberfee, then South to the Pine River. Then went back West towards Irons and back home. It was 120 miles. Snow was 9-12 inches. Saw 3 groomers on a Saturday afternoon!


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

I agree on the good sledding last weekend. We did a day long trip Saturday starting in Lake of the North area west of Otsego lake headed north thru Alanson and to Pellston then looped back on all different trails back to our starting point. Most on great trails without noticing much traffic. Our host and leader of our group of five knows the many trails in the area that are less traveled. We rode just under 200 miles. Headed home Sunday morning to get ready for my next UP trip. Wednesday noon took off for Paradise with two others for a two day ride in that area. Thursday woke up to a fresh 6” or so of fresh snow and cold and windy weather. Rode to Grand Marsis then to the falls and back to Paradise with great trails. Then Friday another cold morning again near zero on the shores of Superior. We rode the trails to the Soo and some of the the trails around Bay Mills and Brimley area. Some areas south of Paradise need more snow but most were good and got better toward Brimley. Added another 300 miles this trip on my new sled. I’ve rode just over 1400 miles this year. Love the new sled and planning a trip back to Lakes of the north next weekend for a couple more days of riding.


----------

